# SS Bass head for Guitar ???



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The title should read "for" not "fro"....so much for my proofing...LOL

My friend hamstrung told me about this amp. Many thanks to him. 

He knows that I get grumpy and miserable about heavy (as in weight) amps.

This amp delivers 250 watts (think headroom)

Weight: *3.2 pounds* (think relief with a capital R)

Price: $299.00 plus shipping (think reasonable)

Carvin.com :: BX250

Would it be OK for use with guitar? (think Henrikson jazz amp heads...*somewhat* similar until you get to the price)

I phoned Carvin..they weren't much help. The person at Carvin indicated that it was designed for bass and wouldn't have the frequencies needed for guitar. 

However, the Bassman and several of the Traynors bass amps (etc.) became popular guitar amps (thanks again to hamstrung for reminding me of this..meant with all sincerity) 

I have played guitar through a SS bass amp head and thought it sounded fine.

What are your thoughts?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm ahhhhhhh gonna have to say no. My experience - bass amps, like keyboard amps, P/As and such are great for bass, acoustics, vocals, keyboards, modelers - they are very much hi-fi all around amps. They will tend to make an electric guitar sound quite sterile in my opinion. The fact that Bassmans and old Traynors worked is just a fortunate accident akin to putting an upswept exhaust pipe on a Triumph Bonneville and calling it a dirt bike (early bass amps were really just guitar amps with beefier components/speakers) .


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That particular bass head has a pretty cool looking EQ section plus the contour control. It might actually be good for guitar, but one would need to try it to be sure. Once in a while I use a Traynor bass amp with a 15 inch speaker and a tweeter for a super clean signal, good for lower volume but doesn't crank well. 

Good luck!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I used to use an Acoustic Image head for guitar. Same head they sell for bass. I actually used a Traynor TC112 bass cab with it too.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. Good to see that this concept could be considered "valid"....but as Mooh said, one would need to try it first.

Carvin does offer a 10 day money back trial.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Go to L$M or actualy call them to see if they have this little beauty in stock, I seen it at North York and at least you can try it.
With an eq pedal you may be able to get some good sounds out of it.
Buy Gallien-Krueger MB200 200W Ultra Light Bass Amp Head | Solid State Amp Heads | Musician's Friend


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Go to L$M or actualy call them to see if they have this little beauty in stock, I seen it at North York and at least you can try it.
> With an eq pedal you may be able to get some good sounds out of it.
> Buy Gallien-Krueger MB200 200W Ultra Light Bass Amp Head | Solid State Amp Heads | Musician's Friend


Thanks Bevo...How the heck do they make these so light?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

greco said:


> Thanks Bevo...How the heck do they make these so light?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


It's the type of amplifier. basically a digital "on/off" signal. ClassD I think. doesn't need much heat sink or xformers etc.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks washburned. You seem to know about these amps. What are your thoughts on using them for guitar (i.e., not bass)?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

not really an expert.....just years of "messing around with amps". These are basically a PA amp with a few goodies added to make them useful to a bass player. Lots of clean headroom, almost impossible to overdrive and sound crappy if you do. Great for someone who wants to use a lot of digital effects stuff in front or in the loop if there is one.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Grab your pedal and go try it out, at least you can do it in person before you spend the cash.

Guys on the bass forum are using that little guy to run 8-10's and play loud events.
Some have even given up the big 500 watt amp and gone with two of these little fellows!

I did try my guitar through my bass rig and a pedal, Metal Muff, it worked really good so as long as you use a guitar cab you should be ok!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Grab your pedal and go try it out, at least you can do it in person before you spend the cash.


Thanks Bevo...I am not much for pedals, this would be for clean jazz. However, I would like some reverb, so I would put a reverb pedal in front. 

I know you suggested an EQ pedal..but from what you are saying, it wasn't really needed.

I have a selection of guitar speakers and a 1 x 10" and 1 x 12" cab.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

should be great for jazz. nice and warm from tube preamp, and lots of headroom and voicing possibilities.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes that would be perfect.
Lots of other bass amps have tubes in them to do the warming and other have tube emulation which works very well.

Also look for a Crate Powerblock it was a small guitar head that came out a few years ago.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

IIRC yamaha has/had a similar head available for about $500.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I certainly feel better knowing that my thoughts/questions about this type of amp are not totally "out to lunch".

Many thanks for all of your comments. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I spent a bit of time today on that little fella when I picked up my new bass.
It can be super clean and was stupid loud so it can work for you, I did not try it with guitar as I was in a hurry.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

In closing....part of a review I found:

*Hands-On Review:
Gallien–Krueger Micro Bass Heads
Compact heads deliver high performance at affordable prices 
By Terry Buddingh, International Music-Gear Journalist*

......The MB200 is amazingly small; itʼs smaller than many DI boxes, stand-alone 
preamps and pedals, and itʼs thin enough to easily slip into most gig bag pockets. 
Weighing a mere 2 pounds, itʼs difficult to imagine a more travel-friendly bass 
head. Despite its small size, GK still managed to include everything that a gigging 
bass player needs: thereʼs a -10 dB pad switch to accommodate high-output 
active basses, an on/off switch for GKʼs classic Contour pre-shape circuit, plus 
GKʼs legendary 4-band tone control section. The MB200 also has a balanced DI 
output with Pre/Post EQ selector button, an 1/8” Auxiliary Input for CD, MP3 or 
other players, and a switchable Line-Out/Headphones jack. The MB200 has a 
single 1/4” / Speakon combo jack.

It may look tiny, but the MB200 is indeed a serious — and versatile —
tone tool. Conservatively rated at 200 watts @ 4 ohms, the MB200 is surprisingly 
loud, with amazingly strong and weighty low-end response. It looks small, but it 
sounds massive. The MB200 is bound to find its way into to a wide range of 
applications. You could use it as a full-featured DI box, enhancing your sound 
with GKʼs excellent sounding Contour and tone controls, or you could use the 
Line Out to drive a large power amp when extra volume might be required. *Iʼm 
sure these pint size powerhouses will find their way into guitar, keyboard and 
other applications as well.* Considering its effortless portability, gig-worthy power, 
potential for adaptability, and affordable price, the MB200 will surely find a place 
in even the most extensive bass gear arsenals. 

This is a real no-brainer —everybody should have an MB200. 
Hence, I encourage all Guitars Canada members to order one. (I added that bit)

cheers

Dave


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

This one is on my very short list, just have to get my hearing under control.

Did you get it yet?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Did you get it yet?


Hi Bevo...No, I didn't get one yet, but I'm planning to go to L & M to have a look at it.

If you get this amp, please let us know what you think of it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

An update. I was at L&M in Cambridge today with my friend Hamstrung. We asked Mr. Murch, the owner, about this amp (the MB 200) and he said that he had also wondered the same thing as Hamstrung had questioned/suggested to me originally
(i.e., using this amp for jazz). 

Mr. Murch played through it using an expensive jazz box ($4000.00+ if I remember the price correctly... Sadowsky "Jim Hall" model) into a Raezer's Edge 2 x 8 cab (lists at $570.00 to about $660.00 USD on the internet...I didn't get the price of the cab at L&M today). Mr. Murch is a very accomplished jazz guitarist. He indicated that he was quite pleased with the tone (as was I). He then got called away to help with a transaction. 

Hamstrung & I then replaced the Sadowsky with an Ibanez, and applied *our fingers/skill level* to this gear. 
Still sounded very good to me.
I would like to try it with my own gear (which is possible, given their return policy).

At $275.00, it certainly is a reasonable option to consider. 
You likely couldn't find many smaller, lighter weight amps with that much headroom. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Duplicate post....not sure why this is happening.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Greco

Did you get it yet?

I have been traveling for the last few weeks and have not had a chance to head back to the shop yet.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bevo

No, I didn't get one to try.

I am holding back the temptation as I have too much gear as it is and I would really like to find something similar ( i.e, a head, not expensive and *with reverb*). I 'm quite sure that I would miss the reverb. I do have a reverb pedal, but I would prefer it all to be in one "package".

However, if I get over my "lack of reverb hesitation"..and sell some gear, it would certainly be high on my list.

This is a tendency of mine...I get excited about something and then "chicken out" when it comes to putting down the cash.

If you happen to find something similar to this with reverb, please let me know. Thanks.

Cheers

Dave


----------

